# Back from the Dead?



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

EEStor is back in the news... 

However, before you get too excited:
_"The report from Paumanok, which relies on the results obtained by Intertek and its report, concludes that "the unique combination of both high capacitance and high voltage characteristics evident in the EEStor capacitor layers are unique and should be considered particularly disruptive to the $6 billion electrolytic segment *of the worldwide capacitor industry* today._"​(bold mine)

In other words, they are no longer speaking of this technology as being potentially competitive in the battery market.

That's ok - these would still be a great enabler for modern military weapons like rail guns, which require an almost instantaneous release of large amounts of power. Hope they achieve success!


----------

